# Beginner advice on Tai Chi



## Coyotetracks (Feb 5, 2014)

Hey all.

I have spent a fair bit of time reading the many things on this forum - and in particular this section, as I am very interested in learning Tai Chi.

From what I have learned here it would seem that finding instruction in a style which has retained its martial or self-defense traditions is somewhat difficult. I believe that the Chen style is the one which is least modified in the western world? I am definitely interested in learning a style which is martial in nature. 

Anyway here's my question: I have moved into a smaller community in which the only potential for instruction in this art (other than books or DVDs) comes from the International Taoist Tai Chi association.  I have heard a few things around the internet and other places which suggest this organization is everything from non-martial to 'weak' to 'new agey' in tradition. I knew a fellow back in the city who practiced with them and he described it as a 'soft' style - as in not a system in which one would learn self defense. 

 So being a newcomer to this area of the martial arts I thought I would ask those here who know about Tai Chi what they think of this organization. 

Is it worth it to take the chance at learning from these guys and possibly picking up bad habits - if that is a term I can use - or would I be better to hold off?

Thanks for your consideration

Jack


----------



## seasoned (Feb 5, 2014)

You would fair better if you would ask a more generic question rather then pin pointing a certain club or organization. Nothing official here Jack just a suggestion on my part.


----------



## colemcm (Feb 5, 2014)

Looking at their website, they specifically state that they do not teach Tai Chi as a martial art.

Where are you located? Maybe someone on here is aware of an instructor that is near you.


----------



## Coyotetracks (Feb 6, 2014)

Yeah I should have been more specific.

Just a rank beginner here, trying not to go down a dead end trail ;-)


----------



## seasoned (Feb 6, 2014)

colemcm said:


> Looking at their website, they specifically state that they do not teach Tai Chi as a martial art.
> 
> *Where are you located?* Maybe someone on here is aware of an instructor that is near you.



Here


----------



## Coyotetracks (Feb 6, 2014)

Hey, Colemcm

I'm in Squamish, British Columbia, a community of about 20,000  about 80km northwest of Vancouver, BC.
Interestingly enough I moved away from the big city (Vancouver) to get some peace and quiet, yet now that I have
the breathing space and more free time I find a lack of practitioners in the art I now find myself drawn to ;-)
I find it rather ironic that I was too overloaded and busy while living in Vancouver - and as Vancouver has a huge Chinese
culture there are no doubt lots of teachers ;-)

Funny how life and destiny work that way :wink:


----------



## TaiChiTJ (Feb 6, 2014)

I would consider the following teacher; he as a variety of teaching modalities: 

http://www.taichicanada.com/


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 6, 2014)

Coyotetracks said:


> Hey, Colemcm
> 
> I'm in Squamish, British Columbia, a community of about 20,000  about 80km northwest of Vancouver, BC.
> Interestingly enough I moved away from the big city (Vancouver) to get some peace and quiet, yet now that I have
> ...



Ironically the Closest I can get to where you are in BC is Vancouver, there are a few taiji schools there. A couple disciples of Eddie Wu are there and Liang Shouyu has a school there are well


----------



## colemcm (Feb 7, 2014)

Fu Zhen Sung's grandson, Fu Sheng lung (aka Victor Fu) also teaches in Vancouver. The Fu family's more famous for its Ba Gua Zhang, but the do have their own style of Tai Chi that Fu Zhen Sung developed from the Chen and Yang styles.

80 km isn't that far a drive, unless it's all on rural roads. You might have to make trips if you want to learn from a qualified teacher.


----------



## blindsage (Feb 7, 2014)

Here's another option.
http://www.meetup.com/Vancouver-Practical-Internal-Martial-Arts-practice-meetup/members/110122362/

I know of John Camp and by all accounts he is an excellent teacher and practitioner.

Here is an older list of instructors from our Yang method in Vancouver.  I do not know any of them, or how to get ahold of them, but the system absolutely includes the martial components.  Though, I can't speak for how any particular teacher chooses to teach the system.  I know this list doesn't help much, but it gives you some names you can keep an eye out for at least.

http://www.dotaichi.com/instructors.htm


----------



## Coyotetracks (Feb 8, 2014)

I agree. And indeed thanks for the pointers on the teachers too.  I will most definitely be looking into this.


----------

